# need large number of shirts screenprinted



## aregister813 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a small operation and can handle most smaller size jobs like up to 1000 or so. I only have a 4 station manual machine. I have the opportunity to get a job through some contacts for a pretty large event company doing all their advertising..shirts, banners ect. They are looking at about two events a month and about 5000 shirts per event. 

I am looking to outsource the shirts so I can keep on my smaller jobs but still keep the work but I have to have the cost very low. I already do banners and signs so that part of the job is no problem. It will be on the cheapest white shirt and I believe it's a one color basic design on the front.

Can anyone give me some suggestions on companies that could help me out with this. My biggest concern is keeping the cost per shirt as low as possible...it has to come in lower than what they are getting now and confidentiality. 

Thanks


----------



## browns7998 (Feb 6, 2012)

What type of price you looking for white shirts?


----------



## browns7998 (Feb 6, 2012)

i sent ya a pm


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Amy:

I sent you a PM as well. Send me the info regarding the job and we can work up a quote for you.

Thanks,

-M


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

We are in TN, and do a ton of contract printing...if interested, send me a pm with your email and ill send you pricing.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

_Hi Amy
Pl check out my Pm Too.



Khan_


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

we can give you a quote per shirt email me at [email protected]

thanks

Max


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am in Indiana, send me a PM and I can get you a quote fast. Thanks


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

If you still needing some help we may be able to help you send me an email at [email protected]. Thanks Max


----------

